# Timescales - is ours unusual?



## hawk26 (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if anyone could let me know if they waited as long as us near the start of the process? I am finding the LA not adhering to the timescales they say really hard to deal with.
Attended prospective adapters day (following phone interview and informal evening) on 1st December. Were told to complete and return forms after which we would hear in about 2-4 weeks. 9 weeks after we sent the forms I phoned and was told a sw had been assigned and she would get in touch with us. She carried out a 3 hour home visit and said we would hear in about 2 weeks and that she would keep us updated. 6 weeks later I phoned left a voicemail asking her to call back. That was over a week ago. Is this normal??!


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Most of it sounds quite normal.
Sometimes SW dont always get their messages.

Have you been on prep course yet? as your SW doesnt get that involved until after that really.

I think they feel that the prep may scare people off who are not completely dedicated.

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sw's dont live in the same timescales that normal people do   if she said 2 weeks to hear and you've waited 6 then just keep being a pest..pointing out that she said 2 weeks initially. if you cant get her to respond then ask to speak to whoever her manager is..perhaps she is off sick or something..dont be afarid of being a pain..frankly you have to be to get anywhere..and persistance is a positive attribute    

kj x


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

LAs are overstretched and we found that you never spoke to the same person twice, you are at the start of a long journey in which you will face these frustrations regularly.
Once you are on a prep course you feel like you are on a convey belt, they work at their own pace and the time scales are guidelines only - hang on in there and keep smiling


----------



## Little Miss Giggles (Apr 1, 2009)

For every date we've been given I have run them a week after their response was overdue and this has helped chivvy things along. That said we haven't been on prep group, although I get the feelign they all know my name now 

I think gentle reminders of your existence really help, also proves you are proactive and will therefore be a good advocate for your future child/ren


----------



## funnychic (Feb 2, 2012)

I found the beginning of the process the most frustrating, I went on an info evening in March 2011 and was told I would hear about a prep course within 3 months, well 3 months came and went so I did the gentle reminder I was still waiting, then another 3 months came and went, more reminders I was still alive, another 3 months and still no course, still smiling sweetly when spking to them but secretly wanting to punch someones lights out, by month 10 I decided I was jumping ship to another LA who were brilliant, got me on a course within 1 month, started home study 3 weeks later and going to panel 3 weeks tomorrow and guess what...... day I filled application for new LA got a letter inviting me to a prep group with original LA!!
So I do think that things not going to timescales in just inherant in adoption world. x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

funnychic said:


> , still smiling sweetly when spking to them but secretly wanting to punch someones lights out,


No wonder you are called Funnychic, that comment really made me laugh


----------



## hawk26 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for your responses. They made me stop panicking. It has now been 9 weeks and I have been in touch with them 3 times. I completely understand the constraints they are working under but giving unrealistic timescales just results in added stress and hassle all round. Silly really. I am just frustrated because some people on the chat thread who started at the same time as us are discussing panel dates! But I guess they have just been lucky. 
Thanks again, this site keeps me sane! 
Hawk x


----------

